# Spetsnaz GRU



## CKM (Dec 24, 2006)

Has anyone heard of www.spetsnaz-gru.com, www.spetsnaz-gru-mersh.com or Alexander Popov?
Theres no contact information except for an e-mail with no response.

Thanks, 
Rick


----------



## erich (Dec 28, 2006)

Search this forum.  I think there was a thread on this some time ago.


----------

